# angeln in thailand



## zanderpit (7. Dezember 2005)

ich fliege im januar nach thailand und beabsichtige dort den fisch meines lebens zu fangen . das problem an der sache ist nur , das ich absolut keine ahnung habe was dort für fische zu holen sind !#q  weder wie sie zu fangen sind ! habe vor dort alle gängigen arten der meeresfischerei zu betreiben . also spinnfischen , schleppfischen und leichtes bis schweres grundangeln . das gerät für diese angelarten ist vorhanden aber die kenntnis nicht!!
also wer kann mir tips geben !! bitte um hilfe !!:c vielleicht war ja schon jemand auf ko thao und hat dort schon geangelt!!
also schonmal danke für eure antwort
bis bald gruss zanderpit#6


----------



## msdstefan (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in thailand*

Koh Tao ist einer Taucherinsel. Mit angeln ist da nicht viel. Die wollen die Fische für die Taucher behalten. Big Game geht von Phuket. Ansonsten kannst du Welse fangen in Bangkok. Guckst du hier...
http://anglingthailand.com


----------



## zanderpit (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in thailand*

danke für den link aber ich werde trotzdem versuchen in kho tao zu angeln für geld ist in thailand ja alles möglich!!


----------



## meeresangler-oh (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in thailand*

Hallo zanderpit,
ich habe 1989 eine Tauchkreuzfahrt durch die Similaninseln in Thailand gemacht, da haben wir auch geangelt, allerdings nur kleinfisch mit einer Handangel. Aber beim Tauchen haben wir viele Haie und Mantas gesehen, das
war sehr beeindruckend.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## zanderpit (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in thailand*

naja nur das sehen bringt mir als angler nicht so wirklich viel! und warum soll ich tauchen wenn ich die fische doch mit der angel nach oben ziehen kann!
und darum geht es mir ja schliesslich !aber trotzdem danke für deine hilfe!
also wie gesagt ich möchte dort gerne fische fangen und zwar die ganz grossen!!träum!!!!!!!!!


----------

